# Rims for 210 lb Bikepacking 29er



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Howdy all, I'm putting together my dream 29er build and looking for a wheel. My use will be fire roading and non-technical singletrack (I'm old and lame - rocky, bumpy and rutted trails yes, staircases and hucking not anymore), but also just running around town, etc., and some bikepacking - so they need to reliably carry 250lbs of me + gear, but I'm looking to go as light as I can within that use, as the hubs I'm using are going to be heavy. (I'm building it up with a Rohloff on the rear and a Schmidt dynamo hub on the front.)

Ideally I'd like a UST/tubeless ready wheel that doesn't require rim tape or sealant (though sealant is less objectionable than the tape), but I'm not sure such a beast exists. Does it?

And if not, what's the lightest weight rim I could count on for such use that is available as a rim only rather than a built up wheel? 

Also, on a related topic, it seems to me that the Enve & other carbon rims don't actually seem to save that much weight - according to WheelBuilder.com, the XC Clincher weighs more than the Stan's Crest wheel. Thoughts on this? Are they that much stronger (are you getting something more like the Flows strength-wise but at sub-400g weight)? At 10x the price of metal rims of similar weight I'm wondering what you're getting out of the carbon sets.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The only 29er Rim that I am aware of that meets UST standards without using tape or sealant is the Bontrager Duster.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, and yeah, I was afraid my choices would be very limited in this regard. 

Other than that, is this a rim you'd recommend for this use case? If I were willing to deal with tape and goo, would something lighter like a Crest work or is something like the Duster or the Flow advisable for 210-260lbs of bike+rider+gear? (100g per wheel seems like it might be noticeable, perhaps even more than the heavier hubs...?)


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Rims that have worked for me at 225lbs plus 10lbs of gear
-WTB SpeedDisc AM...WTB has a new Laser Disc TCS Trail that is very similar and has the UST profile with their rim and uses a rim strip, as far as I know you need to use sealant.

-DT Swiss M520 is nice and DT does make a tubeless kit for them (though I'm just using tape and running Specialized 2Bliss tires with them just fine.)

The Stans Flow rim should work fine and does come in 36 spoke if you want to build them up extra strong. The Duster rims are 28mm wide and should be quite durable as well. It's the same rim extrusion (I think) as the Rhythm Wheelsets that are pretty durable with 28 spokes.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks much for the recommendations, checking them out now! 

Think the Stan's Crests would be too lightweight for this purpose?


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

remember the Duster has a rim strip. it's not rim tape, but it does need it's own rim strip and valve stems. both have been hard to get at times.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Is the rim strip a one time purchase or do they need to be replaced? And how would folks compare the function of the rim strip to the tape on the Stans rims?


----------



## marshalsmith26 (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had my Niner Air9 for 3 months now. Weight wise I am 206-214 depending on work travel, etc. My bike came with SRAM x9 hubs and flow rims. I'm a fairly agressive rider and the rims have stayed true and roll really well. I don't have any complaints. My bike currently weighs 24.16 pounds. This is with an XT drive train and brakes and tubless setup. I'm putting it on a diet for the Spring. This said I've been looking at lighter wheel options. But I'm on the fence because from a longevity perspective the current combination has done well. I'd hate to spend a bunch of money to only have problems. If you read up on the flows on Stan's website they rate them high for durability. So for a heavier rider I don't think you could go wrong. As far as using rim tape and going tubless it made about a pound difference on my bike. I can't see ever not running tubeless going forward. Well worth the money. Good luck. I know I tend to over analize items like this. But to me that's part of the fun. I like to tweak and improve. Just riding it would take out some of the fun..


----------



## jdinsj (Jan 10, 2008)

The Mavic C29ssmax is a UST wheel.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Monte said:


> remember the Duster has a rim strip. it's not rim tape, but it does need it's own rim strip and valve stems. both have been hard to get at times.


The Bonty rim strip is a a one time purchase and not easily damaged. Basically becomes part of the rim but can still be removed and reused if you need to replace a spoke.

I have not heard of availability issues since Trek "found" they had misentered a shipment in the database.

Buy a couple of extra valves and you are good to go.

You can still use inner tubes with the rim strip after removing the valve.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

JimInSF said:


> Howdy all, I'm putting together my dream 29er build and looking for a wheel. My use will be fire roading and non-technical singletrack (I'm old and lame - rocky, bumpy and rutted trails yes, staircases and hucking not anymore), but also just running around town, etc., and some bikepacking - so they need to reliably carry 250lbs of me + gear, but I'm looking to go as light as I can within that use, as the hubs I'm using are going to be heavy. (I'm building it up with a Rohloff on the rear and a Schmidt dynamo hub on the front.)
> 
> Ideally I'd like a UST/tubeless ready wheel that doesn't require rim tape or sealant (though sealant is less objectionable than the tape), but I'm not sure such a beast exists. Does it?
> 
> ...


The Crest is an XC race rim. Not what a big rider wants for bike packing.

The advantage of the carbon rims is not just weight. Compared to aluminum rims of similar weight the carbon rim is much stiffer and stronger.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

jdinsj said:


> The Mavic C29ssmax is a UST wheel.


Where can you get those with a Rohloff and a Schmidt dynamo (assuming the OP doesn't already have his)?


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I've already got a Rohloff on one bike but am planning to buy another one for the new project.


----------

